# How Do You Feed Your P's?



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

90gal tank - Black Rhom (5.5") - Krill and Smelts

75gal tank - 3 Rbp's - (4") - Krill, Smelts, Pellets

I feed both AM and PM. At approx. 8am and 6pm.

Wondering how others feed and what they use....


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I feed once a day at night

Small Ps like your reds could get it twice until 6"


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> I feed once a day at night
> 
> Small Ps like your reds could get it twice until 6"


Thanks... wondering when i should change their feeding routine...


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have mutilpe fish but they all get feed the same. I feed Talapia,Pollok,Catfish and sometimes raw shrimp. The babies get feed 2 to 3 times a day and the other I have random feedings. When I had my shoal I feed 1 to 3 times a day until 6" then I droped down to once every 3 days.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Young fish 2-3 times per day depending on size. As they get bigger once a day, to every other day also depending on size n how active the fish is. I feed beefheart, fish fillets, shrimp, krill, nightcrawlers, pellets, leeches, crawdads,crickets, bloodworms, silversides,n others. Babies get fed tubifex, spirulina brine, mysis shrimp, daphnia, bloodworms, krill, worms, n pellets.(cut n chopped)to size of course.


----------

